# door would not close/lock on Maytag dishwasher



## JeffinChi (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm sure the original poster has since fixed his/her problem, but for for those of you who waded through the internet to this site and this question (like I did), let me give an answer.

I have a "magic chef" dishwasher that started to become very difficult to open and eventually needed to be pulled open. After taking apart the "star" screws along the inside wall of the outside dishwasher door, I realized the black handle used to open the dishwasher had two plastic pieces with a metal pin inside each of them, and they were both cracked. There is no handle available for sale, so you need to purchase the entire unit that the O.P. has pictured above. It should say...

PA-GF
EMZ
380210 (OR 38.0210)

This part is not only sold for maytag dishwashers - but also magic chef, whirlpool, jenn air, caloric and other brands and sub brands. _*The part number is W10130695.*_

I found it at a local appliance parts shop for about $28. As of April 2012, it can be found on amazon.com for $12.50 + $6.99 shipping. I needed it right away, you may be willing to wait a week or so for it to be shipped to you. Here is the link to amazon.com http://www.amazon.com/Maytag-Dishwasher-Latch-Assembly-W10130695/dp/B001DHKCNY

This problem is common, inexpensive to replace, and easy to fix. I'm no appliance repairman, and I was able to install this part in about 5 minutes. I'll do my best to explain how to replace it. 

after taking out all the "star" screws (8 of them on my magic chef), gently lift up the large inner plastic piece of your dishwasher. Careful not to tug or pull too hard, as many wires and several wire harnesses are still attached. You can unattach a wire harness or two if you need more room to work with, just make sure you mark them before disassembly so you're not guessing what goes where when you're putting everything back together.

The door assembly latch in question is only attached by two bundles of wires (black on one side and white on the other on mine) just as pictured above by the OP. There are two ways of disconnecting the door assembly latch. The first is to pull really hard (pliers) on the white wire harness part of the assembly by trying to disconnect the white harness part with the two long thin metal male parts coming out of the switch. This will take time, patience, elbow grease - and you may even crack the old swith (no worries if you do, as your new unit will come with new switches). Then simply plug both harnesses into each new swith. The second way does not nearly take as much time, patience, or elbow grease. You basically save your old switches. To disconnect the old switches with the wires all intact, there are two small tension "teeth" holding each switch down. simply pull them both back at the same time and slide the switch up the two plastic pins assisting in holding it in place - and its out. ***I should also note here that there is power running to these switches, so please disconnect your diswasher from its power source before touching, otherwise you'll get "bit". If you are having trouble using the 2nd method, it may be because your dishwasher latch is "engaged" (meaning the latch is in the closed position, just as it is when you close the door). Press down hard on the long ribbed vertical piece of plastic (if the latch looks like a "T", it would be the vertical part) to disengage (open) it. This is the same position it would be in if you were to open your dishwasher.

After you re-attach the new door latch assemply, place it on the two plastic holders on the inside skin/control panel to hold the unit in place, re-attach any other wires you may have disconnected in the process, screw in all screws and you should be all good. 

Like I said, I'm no repair man. If something in this explanation is missing, vague, improperly worded, and/or dangerous - please comment and let me, and other readers know. Good luck.


----------



## deodiaus (Sep 13, 2013)

*jenn-air dishwasher jdb1080awb*

I have a jenn-air dishwasher jdb1080awb. The front panel lights do not fully display and the touch control doesn't seem to respond. When I push the start button, the dishwasher hums for a couple of mins and shuts down. Do you think the controller board is faulty? I opened up the door and everything looks fine. No louse connections. I think that the touch controls are bad because they take a lot of wear. That seems to cost $170, which seems to be good chunk of the price of a dishwasher which cost $1000 18 years ago.


I see the control panel for $140
http://www.appliancepartspros.com/whirlpool-panel-con-6-919096-ap4364294.html

control board for $120 
http://www.appliancepartspros.com/whirlpool-control-board-kit-12002710-ap4009231.html


http://www.repairclinic.com/Jenn-Air-Dishwasher-Model-JDB1080AWB-ID-656608-Touchpad-Parts

ideally, I'd like just the touchpad, but don't know where to find that separately.


----------

